# Consistent diameter on stablized blanks



## Rustburger (Aug 2, 2019)

How do you guys get a consistent diameter and smooth flat surfaces on small stablized blanks. For example, my knife scales always have slight differences in their size.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2019)

When you say size, are you referring to width, length, thickness, or a combination?

I'm not the expert here in scales but I think the general theory is that you cut them to just over size (width/length) and at just over 2x the thickness, stabilize, then trim to size and split them.

I hope that makes sense. And it accurately reflects what the more experienced folks do.


----------



## Rustburger (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for the help. I was wondering what tools or methods are used to get the pieces consistent in diameter, width etc...as well as smooth.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 4, 2019)

For cast blanks I just built a router sled to get an even thickness, and it worked great.


----------



## Rustburger (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh wow...that’s a great idea


----------



## jasonb (Aug 4, 2019)

Rustburger said:


> Oh wow...that’s a great idea


Just created a thread with a  of the sled.


----------



## CarySasaki (Aug 7, 2019)

I can get pretty darn close with a dialed in bandsaw. The I use a marking gauge and sander with flat platen to clean up saw marks


----------



## Rustburger (Aug 7, 2019)

I am beginning to realize that my bandsaw is really bad. Time to upgrade!


----------

